# Two (nude - not safe for work)



## Efergoh (Apr 20, 2007)

your boss is watching you...don't click it...I'm tell, you, don't click it...okay, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## heip (Apr 20, 2007)

Love the lighting.


----------



## gmarquez (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, that *is* my boss!


----------



## morydd (Apr 21, 2007)

I like both images... seperately. I sort of hate them together. Maybe if there were a third, like this:
http://grendel.morydd.net/twob.jpg

Hmmm... not sure.


----------

